# Correct chain for Shimano Ultegra Triple



## BLZibub (Jul 12, 2008)

I have Shimano Ultegra groupo with a triple crank & need to replace the chain. I believe it's a 6600 series as the crank has 6683 stamped on it. I thought I ordered the correct chain on line, but upon receiving the CN-6701, the box indicates it's for a double only. The more I check into it, the more it seems I get conflicting answers and Shimano's website is no help either. Is this the correct replacement chain? If not, what is? Thanks for any input.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

front shouldn't matter as much, if your doing 10 speed rear then it should work as long as it is the correct length.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

+1. Buy any quality chain (Shimano, SRAM, Wipperman, Campy, KMC, Sedis) that is a match to the number of cogs in the back (8spd, 9spd). While Shimano may have marketed a triple chain, there is nothing that a chain on a triple does that a double doesn't also do. Shimano shifting parts are very tolerant of different chains of the correct width.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Check the Shimano Tech docs for your cassette. If this is yours http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...700/product.-code-CS-6700.-type-.cs_road.html it says
_Do not use the CS-6700 in any combination other than with the CN-7900/CN-7801/CN-
6700/CN-6600/CN-5600. Other chains cannot be used as the sizes do not match.
_
Bear in mind however that the Tech Docs are contemporary with the launch of the product so in this case for example I am sure that the new 5700 chain would be OK too, it just hadn't been released then.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

baker921 said:


> Check the Shimano Tech docs for your cassette. If this is yours http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...700/product.-code-CS-6700.-type-.cs_road.html it says
> _Do not use the CS-6700 in any combination other than with the CN-7900/CN-7801/CN-
> 6700/CN-6600/CN-5600. Other chains cannot be used as the sizes do not match.
> _
> Bear in mind however that the Tech Docs are contemporary with the launch of the product so in this case for example I am sure that the new 5700 chain would be OK too, it just hadn't been released then.


Isn't he using it with 6600 series parts?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Shimano engineers state (I spoke with Shimano directly on this) that the 6700 chain doesn't work with a triple. No real reason why. They recommend the 6600 chain to be used with a triple.

However, I did a chain replacement a few weeks ago on a bike equipped with a triple, I didn't have a 6600 chain, so I installed a 6700 chain. Worked just fine on the road test.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I run Shimano Dura Ace 7803 triple with a 6600 chain. I never knew that Shimano even made a chain specifically for a double or triple.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

terbennett said:


> I run Shimano Dura Ace 7803 triple with a 6600 chain. I never knew that Shimano even made a chain specifically for a double or triple.



They don't. With the introduction of the new 6700 chain with the asymmetrical side plates, Shimano engineers say to use the previous generation 6600 series chain on the triple equipped bikes, but gave no definite reason.

I have used the 6700 chain on a triple without issue, but YMMV.


----------



## BLZibub (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for all of your input. Since several of you have used the 6700 without issue, I'll give it a whirl and let you know how it works.


----------



## rondi (May 30, 2009)

This is from:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...tegra_6700/product.-code-FC-6703.-type-..html

"Use the CN-7801/CN-6600 with the FC-6703."

click on the SI--- link to the Service Instructions .pdf file at the top.

So it looks like you are ok with the CN-6600--in fact with any of the FC-67XX Cranksets.

The technical docs for CN-6700, have no restrictions/warnings about using it on a triple.

Ron


----------



## tammynken (Jun 8, 2012)

*"updated" help please!*

I'm in the middle of upgrading my wife's bike to a full Ultegra groupo, aaannnnnddd she decided she HAS to have a triple crank...so I have 2012 FC-6703 triple crank, FD-6703 front derailleur, RD-6700-GS rear derailleur, and 11-28 10 speed cassette. So my question is...has the info on this thread changed or is it still up to date...I bought a CN-6701 10 speed chain, but now I am seeing that the crank says "use 6600 chain and just as the original poster stated, the CN-6701 chain package says "double FC only"
So what do you guys think...am I OK??? It seems like all the logic from the original thread would still hold true, but with all these goodies I don't want to get it messed up...by the way, I am having it installed (not doing the work myself), so I want to have an answer in case the mechanic questions anything...

Thanks in advance for any help you can give!!!

Ken


----------



## rondi (May 30, 2009)

The last few posts above yours say to use the CN6600 with the FC6703. You'll have to check the current production info. Go to the Shimano web site and read what they say.

hth, Ron


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tammynken said:


> I am seeing that the crank says "use 6600 chain and just as the original poster stated, the CN-6701 chain package says "double FC only


Shimano has never given an official reason why you shouldn't use a CN-6700-series chain with a triple. From talking to people smarter than I am, it most likely has to do with the fact that chains with perforated side plates are a bit more susceptible to failure than solid-side plate chains _if the rider habitually cross-chains_. Since cross-chaining a triple bends the chain quite a bit more than cross-chaining a double, this restriction does make sense. The corollary is that you can ignore the restriction if you don't cross-chain much.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I have Ultegra 6700 Triple. It annoys me that it came with the 6600 chain and that IS what Shimano says to run - with no particular reason. I was particularly annoyed by the fact that 6700 Triple runs much rougher/louder than my previous 6600 Triple. Just sounds noisy/rough up front.

So I slapped on a 6700 chain. I felt it was slightly worse. (I DO NOT cross my chain up at all. I'm pretty anal about it.) I went back to a 6600 chain.

I (2 years) later put on a 7900 cassette and chain (with the same 6700 Triple chainrings.) Everything nice and smooth. One year later, I've worn out the chain and decided I want to move back to Ultegra Cassette for durability.

So last week I ask the bike store to put on new 6700 cassette and 6600 chain. They put on 6700 cassette and 6700 chain. It runs fine in the middle and big ring, and is absolutely unbearable in the small ring, no matter what cog you choose.

I don't why, but with 6700 Triple, you should run 6600 (or 7800) chain. Save yourself some headaches.

The irony is that running a triple should give a person less reason to cross-chain.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Pitts Pilot said:


> It runs fine in the middle and big ring, and is absolutely unbearable in the small ring, no matter what cog you choose.


When you say "unbearable," are you talking about noise? Just curious.


----------



## tammynken (Jun 8, 2012)

forgive my ignorance...what is cross chaining??

And thanks for the input...

Ken


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Cross-chaining is having the chain run at an extreme angle as seen from above. Because the gear ratio you would get by cross-chaining could be made with some other, more chain-friendly front-rear combination, there's hardly ever a need to cross-chain.


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

I have two different bikes with 6703 triple cranksets on them. I've only used the 6600 series chain on them as the tech docs and website have suggested. The 39t ring is noisy on the 6703 crankset in the smaller cogs. Always has been on both bikes regardless of Shimano or Sram cassette. I have lived with the noise since the 52t hollow ring is so nice. 

I've never tried the 6700/6701 chain as I've never had the need to since the local shops carry both 6700 and 6600. Never had a problem with shifting when the derailleurs are dialed in. I also cross chain the heck out of the drivetrain. Chain is sized small small (30-11) on a 6703 derailleur so it's as long as possible. I usually run 11-26 based on the gearing so I have different options to select from. At mile 180 of a double century with 20,000' of climbing sometimes 39x26 is the right climbing gear vs 30x19 or 30x21.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

The hollow ring is definitely a contributing factor. Any drivetrain noise/roughness in pronounced and you can hear/feel it more.

What I meant by "unbearable," is - rough enough that I can feel it in my feet. That said, my level of acceptability is far more stringent than that. I ride mostly alone on quiet roads and place a high value on a quiet running bike.

I've come close, but never made my 6700 triple run as smooth/quiet as my 6600 (with no particular effort.)

This whole thing just has me a bit pissed with Shimano. "Here is your brand new 6700 group. Oh, we didn't bother to figure out how to make the triple work as well as the last one, so just use the old-version chain and make do. It's almost as good as what you just replaced."

The thing is, I LOVE having a triple and don't think anyone else is offering a better option.


----------

